# FurFright Attendance



## Nekonaru_Letao (Sep 3, 2006)

I noticed there was a thread for people submitting artwork to FurFright 2006, but I would like to start a thread for people attending.  I know I am, as is Cubsy and Cubbi.  Anyone else attending?  We could all meet up and maybe play Capture the Flag between our hotel rooms.

~Nekonaru Letao


----------



## MoonMochi02 (Sep 7, 2006)

Wish I could, but I didn't know about it til last minute. That's ok! Maybe Next year, But I do Know that I will be attending AC next year. ^_^ <3


----------

